# HAPPY 4TH EVERYONE.



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

HAPPY 4TH OF JULY 

To all our MLS members from The New River and Western RR


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy 4th everybody.

PS you still owe us for the Tea















Rod


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy 4th of July, guys! 

Rod, it was stale anyway!


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy Fourth everyone and to you JJ! Rod, I STILL have family in Yorkshire.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Yup! What J.J. says. Regal


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Good 4th here. Youngest son brought his family up. I ran the live steam Mikado this morning for him, first time he'd seen it. He's an engineer and was pretty interested. Great weather for it, damp/cool/no wind, had good plumes! He got to drive my 56 Buick yesterday also.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday America.. 

Everyone have a great day.. 

>o< Bang !!


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

*Happy Independance Day to all. *

If it will stop raining long enough, something like this is planned.








JimC.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

OK JC are we all invited, or are you just teasing us? 

Happy 4th to everyone. 

Randy


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

YUMMIE...........


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Good American Food on a great American Holliday.

What more could you ask for,


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By John J on 04 Jul 2010 04:23 PM 
Good American Food on a great American Holliday.

What more could you ask for,









Well said. USA all the way. Happy 4th of July Fellas.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, A Very Happy 4th of July.... Lest we forget our Freedom has been bought with a great price....


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan,
Thanks for posting the video.
JimC.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

*Happy 4th to all from Noel & Jane.







*


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

"Lest we forget" The Proud the brave the free! Regal


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Stan, thanks for posting such an outstanding message for us. Too bad so many have forgotten. God Bless America
Paul


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Happy Birthday USA. Great day with Grand Daughter.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

In these days, it has become fashionable to point out America's failures and claim we must be more like the Communist countries. But let me point out that our shameful episodes in American history, such as slavery or segregation, are times when we weren't brave enough to live up to our constitution. These were actually times when we weren't American enough, not too much American.

*The Unanimous Declaration**
**of the Thirteen United States of America* _When, in the course of human events, it becomes necessary for one people to dissolve the political bands which have connected them with another, and to assume among the powers of the earth, the separate and equal station to which the laws of nature and of nature's God entitle them, a decent respect to the opinions of mankind requires that they should declare the causes which impel them to the separation._


_We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable rights, that among these are life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness. That to secure these rights, governments are instituted among men, deriving their just powers from the consent of the governed. That whenever any form of government becomes destructive to these ends, it is the right of the people to alter or to abolish it, and to institute new government, laying its foundation on such principles and organizing its powers in such form, as to them shall seem most likely to effect their safety and happiness. Prudence, indeed, will dictate that governments long established should not be changed for light and transient causes; and accordingly all experience hath shown that mankind are more disposed to suffer, while evils are sufferable, than to right themselves by abolishing the forms to which they are accustomed. But when a long train of abuses and usurpations, pursuing invariably the same object evinces a design to reduce them under absolute despotism, it is their right, it is their duty, to throw off such government, and to provide new guards for their future security. --Such has been the patient sufferance of these colonies; and such is now the necessity which constrains them to alter their former systems of government. The history of the present King of Great Britain is a history of repeated injuries and usurpations, all having in direct object the establishment of an absolute tyranny over these states. To prove this, let facts be submitted to a candid world._


_He has refused his assent to laws, the most wholesome and necessary for the public good._


_He has forbidden his governors to pass laws of immediate and pressing importance, unless suspended in their operation till his assent should be obtained; and when so suspended, he has utterly neglected to attend to them._


_He has refused to pass other laws for the accommodation of large districts of people, unless those people would relinquish the right of representation in the legislature, a right inestimable to them and formidable to tyrants only._


_He has called together legislative bodies at places unusual, uncomfortable, and distant from the depository of their public records, for the sole purpose of fatiguing them into compliance with his measures._


_He has dissolved representative houses repeatedly, for opposing with manly firmness his invasions on the rights of the people._


_He has refused for a long time, after such dissolutions, to cause others to be elected; whereby the legislative powers, incapable of annihilation, have returned to the people at large for their exercise; the state remaining in the meantime exposed to all the dangers of invasion from without, and convulsions within._


_He has endeavored to prevent the population of these states; for that purpose obstructing the laws for naturalization of foreigners; refusing to pass others to encourage their migration hither, and raising the conditions of new appropriations of lands._


_He has obstructed the administration of justice, by refusing his assent to laws for establishing judiciary powers._


_He has made judges dependent on his will alone, for the tenure of their offices, and the amount and payment of their salaries._


_He has erected a multitude of new offices, and sent hither swarms of officers to harass our people, and eat out their substance._


_He has kept among us, in times of peace, standing armies without the consent of our legislature._


_He has affected to render the military independent of and superior to civil power._


_He has combined with others to subject us to a jurisdiction foreign to our constitution, and unacknowledged by our laws; giving his assent to their acts of pretended legislation:_


_For quartering large bodies of armed troops among us:_


_For protecting them, by mock trial, from punishment for any murders which they should commit on the inhabitants of these states:_


_For cutting off our trade with all parts of the world:_


_For imposing taxes on us without our consent:_


_For depriving us in many cases, of the benefits of trial by jury:_


_For transporting us beyond seas to be tried for pretended offenses:_


_For taking away our charters, abolishing our most valuable laws, and altering fundamentally the forms of our governments:For abolishing the free system of English laws in a neighboring province, establishing therein an arbitrary government, and enlarging its boundaries so as to render it at once an example and fit instrument for introducing the same absolute rule in these colonies:_


_For suspending our own legislatures, and declaring themselves invested with power to legislate for us in all cases whatsoever._


_He has abdicated government here, by declaring us out of his protection and waging war against us._


_He has plundered our seas, ravaged our coasts, burned our towns, and destroyed the lives of our people._


_He is at this time transporting large armies of foreign mercenaries to complete the works of death, desolation and tyranny, already begun with circumstances of cruelty and perfidy scarcely paralleled in the most barbarous ages, and totally unworthy the head of a civilized nation._


_He has constrained our fellow citizens taken captive on the high seas to bear arms against their country, to become the executioners of their friends and brethren, or to fall themselves by their hands._


_He has excited domestic insurrections amongst us, and has endeavored to bring on the inhabitants of our frontiers, the merciless Indian savages, whose known rule of warfare, is undistinguished destruction of all ages, sexes and conditions._


_In every stage of these oppressions we have petitioned for redress in the most humble terms: our repeated petitions have been answered only by repeated injury. A prince, whose character is thus marked by every act which may define a tyrant, is unfit to be the ruler of a free people._


_Nor have we been wanting in attention to our British brethren. We have warned them from time to time of attempts by their legislature to extend an unwarrantable jurisdiction over us. We have reminded them of the circumstances of our emigration and settlement here. We have appealed to their native justice and magnanimity, and we have conjured them by the ties of our common kindred to disavow these usurpations, which, would inevitably interrupt our connections and correspondence. They too have been deaf to the voice of justice and of consanguinity. We must, therefore, acquiesce in the necessity, which denounces our separation, and hold them, as we hold the rest of mankind, enemies in war, in peace friends._


_We, therefore, the representatives of the United States of America, in General Congress, assembled, appealing to the Supreme Judge of the world for the rectitude of our intentions, do, in the name, and by the authority of the good people of these colonies, solemnly publish and declare, that these united colonies are, and of right ought to be free and independent states; that they are absolved from all allegiance to the British Crown, and that all political connection between them and the state of Great Britain, is and ought to be totally dissolved; and that as free and independent states, they have full power to levy war, conclude peace, contract alliances, establish commerce, and to do all other acts and things which independent states may of right do. And for the support of this declaration, with a firm reliance on the protection of Divine Providence, we mutually pledge to each other our lives, our fortunes and our sacred honor._


_New Hampshire: Josiah Bartlett, William Whipple, Matthew Thornton_


_Massachusetts: John Hancock, Samual Adams, John Adams, Robert Treat Paine, Elbridge Gerry_


_Rhode Island: Stephen Hopkins, William Ellery_


_Connecticut: Roger Sherman, Samuel Huntington, William Williams, Oliver Wolcott_


_New York: William Floyd, Philip Livingston, Francis Lewis, Lewis Morris_


_New Jersey: Richard Stockton, John Witherspoon, Francis Hopkinson, John Hart, Abraham Clark_


_Pennsylvania: Robert Morris, Benjamin Rush, Benjamin Franklin, John Morton, George Clymer, James Smith, George Taylor, James Wilson, George Ross_


_Delaware: Caesar Rodney, George Read, Thomas McKean_


_Maryland: Samuel Chase, William Paca, Thomas Stone, Charles Carroll of Carrollton_


_Virginia: George Wythe, Richard Henry Lee, Thomas Jefferson, Benjamin Harrison, Thomas Nelson, Jr., Francis Lightfoot Lee, Carter Braxton_


_North Carolina: William Hooper, Joseph Hewes, John Penn_


_South Carolina: Edward Rutledge, Thomas Heyward, Jr., Thomas Lynch, Jr., Arthur Middleton_


_Georgia: Button Gwinnett, Lyman Hall, George Walton_


Source: The Pennsylvania Packet, July 8, 1776


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I have not read that for a long time. Thanks for Posting it 

At the risk of being political I think we should read that again come the next two elections. 
JJ


----------



## flats (Jun 30, 2008)

I agree JJ, it seems all politictican have forgotten what they are electived for, hope every one had 
a safe and happy fourth. 

Ken owner of K&K the road to nowhere


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

*Happy Independance Day from the Carters and the HedgeApple~RioGram RR.*










JimC.


----------

